# Georgia WMA Maps



## KGauger (Sep 5, 2008)

For those planning to hunt Georgia WMAs, you may have overlooked the new maps available on the Georgia DNR web site - http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/huntingmaps_maps.aspx  There are the actual DNR WMA maps (line), topographic & aerial (CIR) maps.  The aerials were made in 1999 but they were taken during the winter when the leaves are off the trees.  The aerials on Google Earth, Live & others may have higher resolution & are more current but most were taken when the leaves are still on the trees.  Use the available DNR maps in conjunction with other map resources.  This is a huge step forward for Georgia.


----------



## rbrooks449 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  These maps are much better than the ones we've all used in the past.


----------



## Hogchaser (May 27, 2011)

I am looking at a map for WARWOMAN, and see a pile of green boxes that are labled "Wildlife Opening".  Can someone enlighten me as to what this might mean?   Thanks!


----------



## quackman (May 28, 2011)

Openings that are mowed and sometimes may be planted, had to ask myself!!


----------



## reeljustice (Oct 10, 2011)

Look to the link here for Google Maps download (unofficial)


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 12, 2012)

How do I read a CIR map? What do the different shades mean, how should they be interpreted? 

Thanks!


----------



## immahuntertoo (Dec 3, 2014)

Great info on here!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jasonsrt460 (Sep 4, 2016)

here is some updated stuff, http://www.georgiaoutdoormap.com


----------



## jasonsrt460 (Sep 4, 2016)

choose hunting and chose your wma you hunt. very detailed images


----------



## thomasa (Nov 20, 2017)

Where can u find printable versions of wma maps?


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 22, 2019)

Need some help guys... the maps used to show the WMA borders but now the entire WMA is covered and you cant see the satellite view in the WMA with the kmz file... see attached... any way to adjust this?!


----------



## The Eddie (Apr 3, 2020)

Hogchaser said:


> I am looking at a map for WARWOMAN, and see a pile of green boxes that are labled "Wildlife Opening".  Can someone enlighten me as to what this might mean?   Thanks!


They are planted plots. These "food plots" attract deer and turkeys ( mostly).


----------



## chiefbaron (Aug 29, 2021)

DNR Mapping Multiple Instances
Why does the DNR have some many different, disjointed, and sometimes conflicting ESRI mapping instances? Optimally, there should be one instance that you can toggle for various options (e.g., fishing, hunting, camping, etc.)

*GA DNR Locations*
https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=dc1d22bc5ce4415a83f4367b243795d0
*Measurement - Area/Distance/Lat & Lon*
   Layers -
      Openings
      Designated Areas
*      Roads & Trails w/details*
      Campgrounds & Infrastructure

*Georgia Outdoor Map - Hunting*
https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=9cf4b54fd0064d3f8e9d1ba17c2f9547
   Layers -
      Openings
      Designated Areas
     Roads & Trails
     Campgrounds & Infrastructure

*Trout Streams of Georgia*
https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=af50967627004b178ccd7264124fe5fd
   Layers -
*      DNR Lands & National Forest*
      Trout Streams & Non-Trout Streams
      Stocked Streams

*Georgia Outdoor Map - Fishing*
https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=869cd9c6adec4c2dba5c935e5be2653d
   Layers -
      Fishing Access points

*WMA Hunting Opportunities*
https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=8947152c42444ad7bedddd16fd6d788f

For example, The Trout Streams of Georgia instance provides layers for DNR Land and National Forest, the Georgia Outdoor Map – Hunting just provides for DNR Lands. But the same two instances show different boundaries. Trout Streams show Smithgall Woods-Dukes Creek SP west of Alt-75 and south of Asbestos Rd, whereas DNR Locations shows Smithgall Woods-Dukes Creek SP east of Alt-75 and north of Asbestos Rd. This is important if you are planning to hunt Ash Mountain or Allison Ridge areas as the rules for Smithgall are far more restrictive than the Chattahoochie WMA.

The GA DNR Locations instance provides better data for Roads / Trails and infrastructure than the Georgia Outdoor Map – Hunting instance, and the Trout Streams instance does not allow for any roads data the little infrastructure data.  The GA DNR Locations instance provides distance measurement and Lat/Lon recording - the Georgia Outdoor Map – Hunting instance does not.

During any backwoods event planning, I need to have multiple ESRI instances open to see various data elements/overlays/layers.  This same planning could be done in one ESRI instance if the DNR would makes all the overlays/layers available in that one instance.

Hopefully, we are not paying for multiple ESRI enterprise software licenses to do what can be done with a single license.


----------



## DylanSeverens (Aug 31, 2021)

chiefbaron said:


> DNR Mapping Multiple Instances
> Why does the DNR have some many different, disjointed, and sometimes conflicting ESRI mapping instances? Optimally, there should be one instance that you can toggle for various options (e.g., fishing, hunting, camping, etc.)
> 
> *GA DNR Locations*
> ...


You make good points on the inconsistencies of the maps. We are working towards consolidating these in the near future.

The issue with Smithgall Woods and Chattahoochee WMA is somewhat complex, where the portion of Smithgall Woods west of Hwy 75 Alt. in question is owned by the state. For hunting purposes it is within Chattahoochee WMA, but for trout fishing it has the same regulations as the rest of Dukes Creek within the state park. We have made changes to the interactive trout map to show the state park only to the east of Hwy 75 Alt., but the special regulation stream extends throughout the state owned portion of Chattahoochee WMA.


----------



## chiefbaron (Aug 31, 2021)

DylanSeverens said:


> You make good points on the inconsistencies of the maps. We are working towards consolidating these in the near future.



Super! Thank you for reply.


----------

